# Underweight puppy?



## CaliforniaK9 (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi, I'm new to this forum. My question is if my pup is underweight? He weights 21 lbs & is 14.5 weeks today. Was a bit skinny when I got him a few days ago but seems to be eating fine now. I'm feeding him diamond naturals puppy food. How much should I feed him a day?


----------



## Palydyn (Aug 28, 2014)

Sorry if this doesn't come out - the Mods seems to take offense whenever I post. My WGSD is 15 weeks old and is/was on Diamonds Natural Large Breed Puppy Lamb and Rice. I am slowly transitioning him to Fromms Gold Large Breed Puppy. Diamonds recommends 3-3/12 cups a day for your weight dog. Breeder had me feeding Rommel 3 cups a day (1 cup morning - noon - night) moistened, and adding a tablespoon or so of toppers like Turkey baby food, cottage cheese or cooked ground turkey/low fat ground beef. Vet says he does not need the baby food anymore but is a good weight at 40 lbs (you can easily feel his ribs and viewing from the top down you can definitely see he has a waist). Thanks to knowledgeable forum members here he also gets supplements like Sunday Sundae and SH-EMP oil. 

Good luck and do post pictures. More knowledgeable people can then give you a better assessment on if he is underweight. The rest of us just like looking at puppies. Besides they grow so fast from a little fuzzy biting machine to a regal looking dog. If you blink you might miss it and pictures will help you remember.


----------



## Augustine (Nov 22, 2014)

It's kind of hard to tell if he's too thin or not without pictures. How does he look? You can consult this image to get a better idea of whether your pup is underweight or not:










How much you feed depends on his weight/build, but I'd say 3 cups a day is a good starting point. Has he been to a vet yet? And if so, have they had anything to say about his weight?


----------



## CaliforniaK9 (Feb 16, 2015)

Thanks for the replies. I just took him to the vet today, they said he looks fine but I'm not sure if they have much knowledge about german shepherds. & as for pics I just took some. How do you upload them off a phone? I read somewhere you need photobucket so I created a account.


----------



## CaliforniaK9 (Feb 16, 2015)

<div style="width:480px;text-align:right;"><embed width="480" height="360" src="http://pic2.pbsrc.com/flash/rss_slideshow.swf" flashvars="rssFeed=http://feed1066.photobucket.com/albums/u403/CaliforniaK9/feed.rss" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" /><a href="javascript:void(0);" target="_blank"><img src="http://pic.photobucket.com/share/icons/embed/btn_geturs.gif" style="border:none;" /></a><a href="http://s1066.photobucket.com/albums/u403/CaliforniaK9/" target="_blank"><img src="http://pic.photobucket.com/share/icons/embed/btn_viewall.gif" style="border:none;" alt="CaliforniaK9's/albums/u403 album on Photobucket" /></a></div>


----------



## CaliforniaK9 (Feb 16, 2015)

Oops thought it would post the link


----------



## CaliforniaK9 (Feb 16, 2015)

http://i1066.photobucket.com/albums...B-1CE3-4BE1-8E4F-F89D84B0A858_zps1jtwdyfm.jpg


----------



## CaliforniaK9 (Feb 16, 2015)

http://i1066.photobucket.com/albums...0-11FA-4F3A-B89C-C25B21ABBBBD_zps4vliki8t.jpg


----------



## CaliforniaK9 (Feb 16, 2015)

http://i1066.photobucket.com/albums...9-FD94-4331-BAD5-24A49C49690B_zpsvgpxne5y.jpg


----------



## CaliforniaK9 (Feb 16, 2015)

http://i1066.photobucket.com/albums...A-2988-414D-98F4-7B2F7841A7F3_zpsxmgilspx.jpg


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

If you click on a picture in the album then copy the "IMG" link you can paste it into your reply window and your picture will appear, instead of showing a link to your album. But before you do that, you should resize the pictures to a maximum of 800 x 600 (or 600 x 800).


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Oh also - you have about 10 minutes to edit or delete a post, so you should be able to get rid of the ones that didn't work.


----------



## CaliforniaK9 (Feb 16, 2015)




----------



## CaliforniaK9 (Feb 16, 2015)




----------



## CaliforniaK9 (Feb 16, 2015)




----------



## CaliforniaK9 (Feb 16, 2015)




----------



## CaliforniaK9 (Feb 16, 2015)

Thanks for the help I just uploaded the pics, but I don't know how to delete the ones before.


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

My pup is 13 weeks and 18lbs, but seems to be in the ideal range for his current body size. The vet upped him to ideal status about a week & a half ago also. I think he's starting to grow up faster than out again as he seems skinnier now that his legs got a little longer, but still appears to be ideal rather than underweight. 

I too have been scratching my head on why he's so "small" at this age compared to so many (hes at a 2mo old 'average' weight!), but I've also determined they all grow at different rates!


----------

